# Brown's Fish Camp



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Any info on this place -price to park ?

Can you leave your truck over night or late night fishing ?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I always go to the Fish Camp right up the road. It cost $3 and you can park as long as you want. Brown's was $5 and there is always someone launching there too so I assume it is still open for use.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Same here, Fish Camp is where I put in 98% of the time


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks -I'll look at Fish Camp..
Mike


----------

